# Shooting in Provo



## GreenFletchings (Aug 29, 2014)

Does anyone know if it is possible to set up a target near the city of Provo and take some shots? I was thinking about maybe just going down to Springville or something and finding an empty field..

I just don't really feel like paying ten bucks every time I want to shoot my bow.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Anywhere in utah county city limits it's illegal to shoot. Not sure about the non city areas.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

You could head up the Squaw Peak Road til you get on USFS land, then pull over and start shooting. Same goes for Hobble Creek. I personally found a good spot in the foothills. It's USFS land and close to town. Just be respectful and safe around joggers and doggies.


----------



## Skally (Apr 20, 2012)

martymcfly73 said:


> Anywhere in utah county city limits it's illegal to shoot. Not sure about the non city areas.


I don't think this is true... i looked up the laws for American fork city. And as long as you are on private property you are allowed to shoot. dont know about other cities in utah county tho


----------



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

Ya, it is different per city. I believe Pleasant Grove city doesn't allow you to shoot even on private property, but I know American Fork is fine. I have a friend with land there and we have had no issues shooting.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Since you mentioned Springville I'll mention the spot about a mile up Hobble Creek Canyon on the left. It's right on the road and a lot of people shoot there. It's one of those sem-sensitive spots where people make a mess and other people grumble about closing it, so you want to clean up when you're done. 

Up Squaw Peak Road into the national forest land you can shoot. If you drive up past where the road turns to dirt and park where there's some wooden fences on the right side of the road, there's a kind of sunken meadow with some hills for backdrops. It's a popular hiking area though and close enough to the city that you'll find people there who are profoundly clueless about guns. Don't shoot in any of the places before the national forest, it's in Provo city limits and you'll get ticketed.


----------

